# BRAZIL STOPPED. It´s 2004 CARNAVAL !! ( NOT WORK SAFE; contains nudity )



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

*BRAZIL STOPPED. It´s 2004 CARNAVAL !!*

_ It is the biggest in the world, carnaval for one week, carnaval to the extreme. 
The country literally will stop for 5 days, some places more than one week. Women, no sleep, beach.. Did I mention the women ? 
24 hrs party !

I will be posting some pictures, I wish I could show what really is going on but nudity is not permitted here I guess.  

These are from São Paulo, Recife, Salvador (here it is carnaval for almost two weeks). Rio will start big tomorrow then you will see what I am talking about.  _


[IMG2]http://br.i1.yimg.com/br.yimg.com/i/news/reuters/j/040221/i77373980.jpg[/IMG2]



[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110611_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110595_ga.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

_ *More .. more ..  200 million ppl just having FUN. * _ 

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110598_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110600_ga.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

_ New pictures coming tomorrow, 60% of the picture were not working  
Don´t worry tomorrow you will see Rio. _


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2004)

I edited your title, so post away....unfortunately at the moment 70% of your pix are red X`s


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I edited your title, so post away....unfortunately at the moment 70% of your pix are red X`s



_ Yes, some pictures are not working. 

So, tomorrow I can post the pictures with nudity ? cool _


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> So, tomorrow I can post the pictures with nudity ? cool _




Considering some of the other posts we`ve had recently I guess its OK. I mean festival type nudity though, not XXX horse humping shit! lol


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

_ They closed the website, but for sure tomorrow you see nice things =) I am working on that_


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

A weeklong party with nekid women on da streets......
Vieope, you are so the lucky man


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 21, 2004)

i think he got them from a web site 
but they are still very nice


----------



## supertech (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah he is....I want to go down to Brazil and party with all those naked women.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/110071_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110614_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110612_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110666_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110680_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110596_ga.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

_ Of course it is from websites  but I can tell you something, I am not that far from the party. Don´t forget it is not carnaval yet, tomorrow you will see Rio. Oh, man .. nothing in the world like it. _

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/110003_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/109992_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/22/110735_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/22/110726_ga.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Considering some of the other posts we`ve had recently I guess its OK. I mean festival type nudity though, *not XXX horse humping shit! lol*


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

_ I will find better good looking women. _


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_




You understand my point I see.


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 21, 2004)

im an ass man my self, so thanks for the pics


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/19.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/20.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/16.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/12.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/9.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/8.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/6.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.msn.com.br/artigos/noticias/2004-02-21T174701Z_01_REC06D_RTRIDSP_4_BRAZIL-CARNIVAL.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.msn.com.br/artigos/noticias/2004-02-22T013712Z_01_RJO12D_RTRIDSP_4_BRAZIL-CARNIVAL.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/2.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/1.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/82.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/79.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sabado/3.jpg[/IMG2]

_ 
This is Rio.
That is one interesting picture, you can see that the street is crowded and the smoke was from a serious fire or maybe a gas explosion.
Do you really think anybody stopped ? Everybody was like : "Wow! What a cool firework!"   _


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice pics Vie.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/71.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/68.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/63.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/59.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/57.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/55.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/50.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/46.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/44.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/43.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/41.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/40.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/38.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/37.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/34.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/29.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/30.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/27.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/24.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/19.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/1.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/sexta/0.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Trump (Feb 22, 2004)

WHY ARE YOU ON THE INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????/

gogogo!!!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

_ Because I am trying to be in a serious relationship now. Difficult time, I know  I am going out tonight to see how things are going. You know.. all these women are boring sometimes .. LOL _


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> WHY ARE YOU ON THE INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> 
> gogogo!!!!!!



No shit,I would already be down there partying,I would be the guy walking around with a stiffy and a bottle of bud.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Feb 22, 2004)

BRAZILIAN WOMEN ARE SOME OF THE BEST LOOKING IF NOT THE BEST LOOKING WOMEN IN THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/22/110853_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/50.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/49.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110442_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/21/110689_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/43.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/34.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/32.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/22/110848_ga.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/23.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/22.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/22/110777_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/22/110778_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/22/110773_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://www.estadao.com.br/ext/galeria/carnaval2004/fotos/15.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/110122_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/110126_ga.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/110141_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/109882_ga.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://img.terra.com.br/i/2004/02/20/109926_ga.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2004)

that is it, I am pakcing my shit right now and going to get on a plane to Brazil tomorrow.  Vieope, can I crash at your place?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

_ You are all welcome  _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn... Brazilian women are the absolute shit.  God they are so fukin hot.  I am going to Carnival next year... No stopping me now.  I want some hot Brazilian ass!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn... Brazilian women are the absolute shit.  God they are so fukin hot.



_  True _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

hahaha!
DAmn! where i live just sux now...

Hey! kuso, you gotta admit those pics are way better than the pics of JANET jackson's boob!

Damn sure!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Hey! kuso, you gotta admit those pics are way better than the pics of JANET jackson's boob!



_ We can´t understand why ppl in USA got so upset for just a boob. If they see Brazil any time of the year they will have a heart attack. LOL _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Vieope--  Do most Brazilians speak English?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Vieope--  Do most Brazilians speak English?



_ No but don´t worry about that. 
We speak the language of love..  
Seriously, you wont have a problem visiting Brazil. 
_


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Shit...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

> We can´t understand why ppl in USA got so upset for just a boob. If they see Brazil any time of the year they will have a heart attack. LOL



HAHAHAH ME UPSET? OVER A BOOB? never!
lol i was just stating the fact that janet's just kinda....yea...michaels brother-that explains it all

i wish it would have been madonna kissing britney again

and i wish they would have gotten nakid too


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> HAHAHAH ME UPSET? OVER A BOOB? never!



_ I know you didn´t  but I heard about lawsuits and ppl saying something about familes that were upset, apologies... all that for just one boob.  _



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Shit...



_ Don´t worry, really  We receive every year a LOT of tourists. _


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Don´t worry, really  We receive every year a LOT of tourists. _




Recieving tourists isnt going to help me get a fine ass Brazilian mama  

What part of Brazil you live in again?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

_ Yeah, I can´t help with getting close to Rio. I live in the North/Amazon but every year I am there  Go by yourself then.. 
it´s not that difficult  _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

_ Write me one month before your arrival .. if you come. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

silly rabbit :\


----------

